# Timing of IUI



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello, 
I'm about to imbark on my 2nd DIUI - my first DICI resulted in a BFP, but a m/c at 11 weeks. I had my DICI the day I ovulated. 
I have a problem with OPK's (I only ever detect my surge the day of ovulation)and my nurse says the plan is to scan me daily, and when they detect my follicle is deteroating (ovulating) they will do the DIUI the next day - so, the day _after_ I ovulated? This really dosent sound right to me?? 
I thought you'd have the DIUI the day of ovulation, but apparently putting the sperm back after the follie has popped means the egg is in the tubes, ready to meet the sperm? I was under the impression that the egg lives for 24 hours, so surely it will be dying by the time they put the sperm in?

Just really unsure and unhappy now ... can anyone shed any light on this for me?

Marie xx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hiya,
My clinic likes to insem on the day off ov  but i was treated the day after ( Kinda by accident ) and i am pg. I always had D.I.c.I the day before and day off ov, two insems per cycle. i wish you loads of luck especially as you have had it so rough lately.
Love tj x x


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know if it's the same but I'm now coming up for my 3rd IUI and they inject me to make me ovulate. I then get inseminated the next day. I really hope it works for you this cycle.Hopefully we'll both get a BFP and lots more women on this site.....
Take care.
wishing you all the luck.Sunny.x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
I'm the same as alwayssunny!  On 2ww at moment - not feeling in the tiniest bit pregnant though!

Good luck to everyone else, hope you all get BFPs!

Jess x


----------



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Marie,

I had an hcg shot to induce ovulation.  They do this even though I ovulate on my own in order to better control the timing and that small window of opportunity.  I then had an insemination 12 hours after the hcg shot and then again at 24 hours after the shot (so the second insem was 36 hours after the shot)  I went in for a scan on the morning of my second insem and I had not yet ovulated.  I got OV pains late that afternoon.  I was told that it is good to have sperm in the tubes waiting for the egg when it is released but that either way is okay.  I also believe that a really important factor is the amount and quality of the sperm.  My first two tries were done with low count samples (same procedure as above) but on my third try our count was over 40million (after wash) with a very high motility rate.  I think this had something to do with it.  Good luck!!!

Auggie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies -
I think we are pretty much decided to change clinic - Auggie - I know you used DS as well, and my clinic have said they only use 1-5 million sperm per IUI, which sounds very, very low to me.  When I began asking questions they said anyone who had over 5 million sperm is mistaken, as you can't fit more than 5 million in a catheter, but I do believe this is very wrog information, and I don't have a good chance of pregnancy with only 1 million sperm.  
Thanks girls!
Marie xx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi marie-lou,
Just to let you know my DS insem was 67 million !!! They managed to fit that lot in the catheter !!!
Good luck
Love tj x x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Marie,

When I asked the embryologist today, she said they would inseminate however much was available after washing/spinning the sperm. 

Nat xxxx


----------



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Nat,

I agree with TJ- they CAN fit much more than 1-5million in a catheter!  My new clinic (the one we changed to after the first two didn't work) won't use less than 20million and sometimes that means they have to de-freeze more than one vial.  For me they used 2 vials but I told them they could use 3 if they were not happy with the count of the first two.  We went private and it turned out to be less expensive for us to increase the number of vials used per cylce (even though our vials were quite expensive) than to keep doing cycles from scratch.  I guess each clinic is different but I would insist on increasing the count if at all possible. You're the one who has to go through the anxious 2 WW and the cycles!  I also got a certificate with each insemination with the number of vials used, the count, motility and all the tests with dates that had been done on each vial.  You also might want to check how the clinic is ordering the vials- are they IUI ready? which means that the vials come washed and ready for IUI or are they ICI ready which means they are unwashed samples.  If your clinic does washing themselves then they should not be ordering washed sperm as they will be washing it twice and each time decreases the count... I know of a lady who had to order her own vials and bring them to the clinic and she was ordering the washed sperm and then her clinic was washing it again because they didn't know!

My old doctor told me that it only takes about 3 million of washed and high motility to achieve pregnancy.  My new clinic concurrs but told me that they have found that their pregnancy rates increased when they used min. 20 mill so they go with that as a standard because they are in the private market and their success rates can make or break their business.

Wishing you all the best!
Auggie


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  I was just looking at all the info I was given from The Bridge Centre and their literature says that for IUI to be successful there must be a minimum of 5 mill motile sperms.  I guess that is in line with what most of the other say,  the more there is the higher chance of success.

Katie


----------

